# Change Samba user password with pdbedit?

## mariourk

Since I updated Samba, a while ago, usermanagement seems to have changed. I need to change the password of a samba-user and smbpasswd seems to have gone from my system. Instead it seems I have to use pdbedit. But how can I change a user password with pdbedit?  :Confused: 

----------

## gerdesj

What version of Samba do you have?  

My 3.4.6 is quite happy with smbpasswd.

If you feel like giving us a clue about your distro at some stage please do.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## mariourk

I'm currently using net-fs/samba-3.4.9 on a 64-bits Gentoo installation. (server install, without any graphical stuff)

----------

## gerdesj

Sorry, should have asked for your USE flags as well.  

Also typo above - I'm using 3.*5*.6.

Cheers

Jon

----------

